# .257 Weatherby why or why not?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

In your opinions what are the pros and cons to the .257 Weatherby. I will be reloading the cartridges, so the only real price issue is the over-priced brass. My wife loves shooting her .243 for deer, but in the off chance she actually draws an elk tag this lifetime she would like to shoot something a little bigger. (I've researched other cartridges--25-06, 7mm-08, 25WSSM etc. the velocities and long-range capabilities of the Weatherby has really caught my eye though.) So let the opinions fly!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ammo is more expensive, harder to find. Barrel will burn out faster.

I like the .25-06's personally

/shrug


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I am a big, BIG, *BIG* fan of the 257Wby. It's a screamer. I have to admit that even with the lazer trajectory and the semi-mild recoil it comes with a few negetives. The brass is quite expensive! However, I buy 7mmMag or 264RemMag and run it through my 257wby dies and ta-da!... 257wby brass. I have to say that the Win brass doesn't last as long as the Norma brass but it's a lot cheaper and just as accurate. The neck is a little bit shorter but still has plenty of neck surface to grip the bullet.
As far as barrel life, yup, DallonC is right. I've roasted two 257wby barrels and I'm on my third. The first one went out after 960 shots, the second went out in 1300+ shots. So far I have 825 shots through my third barrel, (a Broughton), and it's still stacking bullets on top of each other. I'm shooting a fairly hot load so I'm sure most people's barrel will last longer.
Most people never shoot more than a few times a year so a barrel could last a long, long time.
As far as a 25-06 goes, it's far more available and cheaper to shoot. It's a very good deer caliber and a schoolgirl can take the recoil. Might be something to look into.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This sounds like the same thread we just had with the .223 for deer. The .257 Weatherby, like all .25 calibers are just to darn small for reliable killing of elk! I know, I know, so and so's brother-in-law has used his for years and never had a problem, but the issue is, why use a marginal weapon on purpose??? By all means buy the Weatherby, they are great, fun guns, just don't use it for elk. But, if you insist on using the Weatherby for elk, reload the biggest heaviest bullet you can find, because, excluding a bad shot, bullet failure is the cause of almost all failures with high velocity rounds. 
P.S. buy the sweety a nice .308 or .06, load her up some mild loads for general purpose, then hand her a pocket full of good heavy loads when she's ready to shoot her elk...she'll never feel the difference ...but the elk sure will.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I killed an elephant with my .22 hornet..... :lol: 

I dont know if it would be a great elk caliber, but I'm sure it would get the job done. 
I have personally always liked that .257 Wby, but have also heard the barrel life is poor and brass can be a pain to find. Dont know about Wby brass vs Norma though....


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

If she is comfy shooting the 243 and is a good shot i would stick with it with a 100gr Nos Partition! Shot placement and a good bullet = dead elk! JMOP! Then you can buy yourself a new rifle!! :mrgreen:


----------

